# SS Princess Maud



## diverdad (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, I am researching a ship called Princess Maud.
The ship was built by Napier and Miller of Glasgow in 1902 and was owned by Langlands m & sons. 
She was sunk by a German U boat on 10/06/1918 approx five miles north of Blyth.
I am interested in any information especially photographs and plans/ schematics etc.

Many thanks in advance.

Lee


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Lee, not much more info but a couple of photos
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships P/slides/Princess Maud-01.html
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=8312
http://www.uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/4921.html


----------



## diverdad (Nov 26, 2008)

The pics are great thanks, these will be a great help in my research.

Regards
Lee


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

The first one is not the one you are looking for as she was one of British Railways Mail boats, mostly running Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire.

Jonty


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I believe she was a bit of a "submarine", if local stories are to be believed!


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

ddraigmor said:


> The first one is not the one you are looking for as she was one of British Railways Mail boats, mostly running Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire.
> 
> Jonty


Oops, Cheers Jonty, a wee senior moment.


----------



## diverdad (Nov 26, 2008)

Coastie said:


> I believe she was a bit of a "submarine", if local stories are to be believed!


How do you mean, did it leak a lot?

Thanks

Lee


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Nope, she was rumoured to be a very 'wet' ship - sort of went through the sea rather than simply on top of it!

Jonty


----------



## diverdad (Nov 26, 2008)

do you have any more information on this ship?
Have you seen my other post "Can anyone tell me what this is?", do you know what this is, it was recovered by me from the wreck I belive is the Princess maud?

I think the princess maud was a Q ship or armed merchant ship.
The wreck I have been diving for the past 5 years has ammo on it a large gun, (possibly a 12 pounder), and phosphorous on it. It also has some ornate features such as knives and forks/ plates some nice brass fittings etc. 

Any info you have on this ship would be a great help.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Princess Maud*

What I normally do is to search Google using Images

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships P/index13.html

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=8312

http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,43388,43388#msg-43388

These should help.
Regards


----------



## diverdad (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the links Rickles 23, the pics are good.

Many thanks

Lee


----------

